# Fuel filters



## biglad28 (Dec 3, 2010)

hi all
newish to the site can anyone tell me how many fuel filters between tank and engine i have got a bit of a splutter when going above 3k revs and is it a easy DIY job to change them ????

thanks mike


----------



## PLNCRZY (Mar 8, 2004)

one filter above tank , under rear seat, need special tool to remove. purchase from dealer. do search in forum.


----------



## biglad28 (Dec 3, 2010)

thanks for the advice


----------



## paolo3821 (Dec 20, 2011)

What Xtrail are you talking about? I've just changed one in a 2002 petrol T30 and there's no special tool needed - I've just done mine 

This is the filter that sits inside the tank, inside the pump!! It's a bit fiddly opening up the pump but can be done in an hour easy...


----------



## biglad28 (Dec 3, 2010)

the x trail is the 2.2 diesel i am talking about i was wanting to know how many filters between tank and engine if the diesel set up is the same thats great thank you paolo3821 for advice


----------



## PLNCRZY (Mar 8, 2004)

OOPS, sorry, I assumed you were talking about gas version... keep thinking eerybody is from Canada EH!


----------



## biglad28 (Dec 3, 2010)

hi all i bought and fitted a new fuel filter the one on the bulk head. Its a bit of a faff to fit if you got big hands some kind of metal plate covering it . the good news its done and the spluttering is no gone


----------

